# Reiher im Teich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
heute kamen meine Frau und ich nach Hause und sahen diese schrecklichen Bilder.
Hat mal wieder ein __ Reiher versucht uns Koi zu klauen.
Aber er verhedderte sich in unseren Schnüren die wir zum Schutz gespannt haben.
Wir alamierten sofort die Tierrettung bei uns, die auch sofort kam und den Reiher befreite.
Zur beruhigung: das Tier wird überleben, auch wenn ich Sie nicht so gerne mag.  
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo Stephan,
diese Bilder finde ich sehr beunruhigend.
Hast du schon mal drann gedacht ein engmaschiges Netz an den seiten zu benutzen.
Das habe ich gemacht und dann auf den Reier gewartet ca. 2 tage aber er kamm, er ging um meinen Teich und sah das er keine Möglichkeit findet meine Fische zu Fressen dann kamm er ein paar Tage später nochmal, und wieder sein Trauriger Blick und schwups seit dem habe ich Ruhe vor diesem Edlen Tier.
Ich lebe nach dem Standart wer zuerst da wahr hat auch seine Rechte, und der Reier war schon bei mir wo ich noch keinen Teich hatte.
Also muss ich mir was einfallen lassen um mit beiden auszukommen ohne das einer Schaden nimmt und das habe ich getan.

MfG
Teich Neuling


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2003)

*Hi*

Hallo Teich Neuling,
Normalerweise habe ich auch nicht die Bänder herum um den Teich, sondern einen kleinen Elektrozaun extra für Teiche.
Mußte diesen jedoch abbauen weil wir den alten Filter zerkloppt haben und wir uns mitten im Umzug befinden.
Das heißt wir bauen woanders einen neuen Teich und sind in den Vorbereitungen diesen Teich wieder zuzuschütten.
Das dieses nun gerade jetzt passiert ist tut mir natürlich leid für den __ Reiher, er wird es aber überleben.
Leider konnten wir dieses dilemma nicht verhindern.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2003)

Grüß Euch!

Ja, es sind wirklich schreckliche Bilder das stimmt schon...
Aber, in der Sache muss ich zugeben: meine Fische liegen mir mehr am Herzen als ein __ Reiher, auch wenn es brutal klingen mag: lieber er als ein paar zerfetzte Fische

natürlich wäre es am besten wenn alle überleben könnten, Fische und Reiher... aber im Ernstfall weiss ich zu wem ich stehe...

Finde immer noch daß der Wasser-Reiherschreck die humanste Lösung ist, wenn man sie an seinem Teich verwirklichen kann...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

nachdem wir vor 14 Tagen morgens um 6 Uhr Besuch vom __ Reiher hatten(die Nachbarin verscheuchte ihn), habe ich mir einen Wasserreiherschreck angeschafft. War ne gute Investition, ganz "human" , Preis 74 Euro, seitdem ist Ruhe rundum den Weiher, auch die Katzen trauen sich nicht mehr.
Anbei noch ein Bild vom Test.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2003)

*Hi*

Hallo,
hätte ich bloß nicht diese Bilder hier rein gestellt.
Bin dabei meinen Teich zuzuschütten und woanders einen neuen Teich zu bauen, und da passiert sowas.
Meint Ihr etwa ich hätte vorher keine anderen Alternativen an meinem Teich gehabt.
Klar ist die humanste Lösung der Wasserreiherschreck.
(Und ich hatte bis zu dem Zeitpunkt auch eine andere Abschreckung.)
Aber ich komme mir hier bald vor wie ein Tierquäler.
War doch nicht mit Absicht oder Vorsatz und aus fehlern lernt man.
Außerdem  werde ihr schnell merken das der wasserspeier nicht perfekt ist.Hatte schon zwei Stück und beide sind nach einiger zeit kaputt gegangen.
Warum???? weil sie den permanenten Wasserdruck aus der Leitung nicht Standhalten und irgendwann bricht das Plastik aus dem er besteht.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

das Tier hat sich während der Neubauphase Deines Teiches unglücklich in dem Schutzzaun für Deine Kois verfangen. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern. Und wenn Du Deine Kois schützen wolltest, konntest Du, wie der Reiherbesuch eben zeigt, mit vernünftigem Aufwand auch gar nichts anderes machen. Zudem hat es das Tier geschafft.

Wenn man überhaupt so wertvolle Fische wie Kois halten will, bleibt einem gar nichts anderes übrig als Vorkehrungen zu treffen. Grosse Kois unterscheiden sich da schon grundsätzlich von den einheimischen Fischen, finde ich. Und ich denke, niemand hier unterstellt Dir irgendeine böse Absicht oder zu sorglosen Umgang mit irgendwelchen Vorrichtungen. Es ist halt passiert und es ist dabei noch gutgegangen. 

In einem vergleichbaren Fall (Teichneubau) würdest Du doch wieder genau das selbe machen (müssen), oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

ich glaube niemand macht dir einen Vorwurf und du brauchst dir auch keiner Schuld bewusst zu sein. Viele Teiche werden auf die gleiche Art und Weise gesichert und nichts passiert, bei dir wars eben Pech oder noch Glück im Unglück. Sollte bei mir der Wasserschreck versagen, werde ich auch bei mir versuchen unter allen Umständen meinen Fischbestand zu schützen. Bei uns hat der __ Reiher bei einem Nachbar (100 m Entfernung) den ganzen Teich ausgeräubert. Du hast umsichtig gehandelt und nicht als Tierquäler zu betrachten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo 

kann mich meinen "Vorschreiber" nur anschließen.
Ich lese nur immer über Katzen und __ Reiher. Dagegen hatte ich vorgesorgt. Aber dann hatte ich  Besuch von einem Milan und  mein letzter ca. 30 cm. großer Koi entschwand durch die Luft. :tear: 
Hat denn jemand die gleiche Ewrfahrung gemacht ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Agreed !

Der Reier hats überlebt und deine Fische auch. IMHO das beste ergebniss was man erziehlen kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

*Danke*

Hallo,
Danke,Ihr baut mich wieder auf.
Dachte schon ich bin jetzt als Tierquäler gezeichnet.

@StefanS
StefanS schrieb: Hallo Jürgen,

mich wolltest Du wohl ansprechen oder?????
nicht so schlimm.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Wie nennt sich das noch ? Al... Al... Alseimer ???

Tschulligung, meinte natürlich Dich ! Aber wenn ich unsere Jürgens gleich mit getröstet habe - auch gut   .

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

auch wenn der Thread schon eine Weile her ist, möchte ich noch meinen Senf ablassen.
Bei mir ist das ganz einfach gelöst. Immer wieder hat ein __ Reiher versucht zu landen und meine Fischis zu entführen. Jedesmal hatte ich Glück, dass ich in der Nähe war und so schlimmeres verhindern konnte. Dann hat meine Frau unfreiwillig für die Problemlösung gesorgt. Sie steht auf diese bunten Windspiele, die ma jedes Jahr wieder im Aldi zu kaufen bekommt. Davon stehen ein paar verstreut im Garten und drehen und bewegen sich bei jedem noch so kleinen Luftzug. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Die anderen kleineren Vögel scheinen die Dinger nicht zu stören. Sie planschen wie eh und je im Teich und Bachlauf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

hi Falk.
Das hört sich gut an,da ja sonst nichts hilft und die Windspiele auch noch ganz schön sind.Also werde ich meiner Frau einfach ein paar schenken ,sie wird sich freuen und die Fischies bleiben im Teich  
Dachte eigentlich ich schenke ihr eine Steinschleuder und einen Stuhl am Teich.hihi


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

@ Marcus

mach das mal. Wenn Du allerdings einen Riesenteich aller Gardasee hast, musst aber schon ne Menge aufstellen. Ich hab die Dinger an strategisch wichtigen Stellen aufgestellt, so dass der __ Reiher sich bei einer Landung gestört fühlt. Also bis jetzt war nichts mehr. Ich hoffe es bleibt auch so.
Billiger als alles andere ist es allemale.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Das einfachste und billigste ist es einige Spiegel aufzuhängen, die im Wind sich bewegen.
feine Netze aufspannen oder Licht an lassen in der Nacht. 
Eine gute Ultraschallanlage ist natürlich das Beste um __ Reiher, Katzen, Otter und Greifvögel fernzuhalten.
Das mit den Windspielen ist auch eine gute ID!

Ich vermisse auch grad ein Koi.


----------

